# "The Skeleton Key"



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

Just the other day, I saw some ads for this movie. It looks somewhat interesting. But I could be wrong.

I'll have to go to Yahoo and learn more about this film. Anyone hear about this film yet? It is set to come out August 12. If anyone has any in-depth info on this movie, please share.


----------

